# UL-Norm -> Was ist alles nötig?



## HSThomas (19 Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

was ist eigentlich alles nötig, um die UL-Norm bei dem Bau von kleineren, mehr oder weniger mobilen Schaltschränken zu erfüllen?

Also dass es andere Leitungen sein müssen, ist mir bekannt und dass die eingebauten Betriebsmittel auch dieses UL-Zeichen tragen müssen weis ich auch... aber auf was muss ich noch achten?
Gibt es da Messungen, bauliche Sachen oder sonst irgendetwas was anders als bei "normalen" VDE geprüften Geräten?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus

Hauke


----------



## PeterEF (19 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wir hatten folgende Probleme:
-Tür nur zu öffnen, wenn spannungsfrei (z.B. durch entsprechenden Hauptschalter sichergestellt)
-Schaltpläne: nach US-Norm (Ladder)
-Motorschutzschalter nach hiesiger Norm ausgelegt wurden beanstandet, es mußten noch Schmelzsicherungen davor 
-lieber noch ein paar Warnschilder drauf (Danger!, High Voltage!, Only for....! )

Wir haben dann jemanden vom örtlichen TÜV kommen lassen, dann gab es mit der Abnahme durch TÜV USA (eine Tochterfirma) auch keine Probleme.


----------



## HSThomas (20 Dezember 2006)

Ok, das hilft mir ja schonmal etwas weiter.

Irgendwo hörte ich auch, dass Kabelkanäle maximal zu 50% gefüllt sein dürfen...

Ist es eigentlich richtig, dass die Einhaltung der Norm nicht zwingend notwendig ist, da diese nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist, sondern nur eine Art Gütesiegel darstellt?
So habe ich jedenfalls den Artikel zur UL-Norm in der englischen Wikipedia verstanden.

Grüße

Hauke


----------



## PeterEF (21 Dezember 2006)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich richtig, dass die Einhaltung der Norm nicht zwingend notwendig ist, da diese nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist, sondern nur eine Art Gütesiegel darstellt?
> So habe ich jedenfalls den Artikel zur UL-Norm in der englischen Wikipedia verstanden.


 
Guck mal, was mit dem Kunden vereinbart ist: wenn da steht Lieferung nach UL xyz, dann muß das auch so rüberkommen.

Deutsche VDE-Normen sind auch keine Gesetze, müssen aber trotzdem immer beachtet werden, z.B. weil Gesetze zum Arbeitsschutz darauf Bezug nehmen oder die Anschlußbedingungen des Energieversorgers das fordern.


----------

